# Eheim 2217 & Rena XP4 Media to order HELP!



## laurie9973 (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello-

I am going to be using both an Eheim 2217 canister and Rena XP4 on my 90 gal tank. I am needing to know if I should be ordering additional Media or tubing for these (as I don't want to pay exhorborant prices at my LFS). Anyone know if I should order anything additional besides whats included (media or connections)? The Eheim says Includes fine, coarse, and carbon pads packed with ehfimech & ehfisubstrat. Also included is the double tap connectors. API RENA says 
Step 1: Filtration pads of 20 ppi and 30 ppi remove debris (mechanical filtration)
Step 2: API BIO-CHEM STARS quickly establish the biological filter. 
Step 3: API BIO-CHEM ZORB makes water clean and clear.

Any additional suggestions would be great as I want to be able to set everything up right when it gets here and not have to run to my local LFS


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Are you about to order the filters also or do you already have them?

If you're going to order them, I'd get two Eheim 2217s (or two Rena XP4s) instead of one of each. It can make it easier dealing with spare parts when you have filters from the same company.

I know the Eheim comes with everything you need.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Biochem stars are a joke of a biomedia (in my opinion). They have poor surface area and their size and shape makes for poor density. Eheim's included media is infinitely superior. I suggest getting 2 2217's.


----------



## laurie9973 (Mar 28, 2014)

Shoot, I already ordered both! I actually ordered the XP4 a couple of days ago. I was originally going to order 2 2217's but I didn't think it would be powerful enough.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

laurie9973 said:


> Shoot, I already ordered both! I actually ordered the XP4 a couple of days ago. I was originally going to order 2 2217's but I didn't think it would be powerful enough.


It'll be fine. If I can give you a piece of advice, run the mechanical media in the XP4 in the bottom basket, then run a quality biomedia like the Eheim Ehfisubstrat that comes with the 2217. It'll cost you a few more bucks to order it than to use the included XP4 media but you'll have far more effective filtration.


----------



## laurie9973 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thank you. I saw someone had posted their 2217 filter media set-up so I was going to follow that. Does this sound OK?
-from bottom up
Lattice Screen Legs Down
Ehfi Mech
Blue Coarse Foam Pad
Ehfi Substrat Pro (In media bag)
Fine White Pad
Lattice Screen, short legs up

Does this sound good? I was trying to figure out if the Lattice screens come with the canister and it doesn't look like they do. Is this something I really need?


----------



## hose91 (Mar 5, 2014)

I just got two in the mail, and have one opened on my desk to put together. It comes with the lattice screens (two), a big bag of mech ceramic rings, a big bag of the bio substrat pro. a blue coarse pad, a carbon pad and white fine filter pad. Also a spray bar but not a duckbill return. (plus all the other tubing and valves, etc).

I saw the post be Dee on another forum that was very thorough about how to take apart and clean the 2217. Thanks for that! I don't have any real experience on the filter media order but I think I'm going to put the blue coarse and white fine under my substrat pro, and a bag of purigen at the top, beneath the top lattice screen. So (bottom up): Screen, Mech Rings, Blue Coarse, White Fine, Substrat, purigen in bag, top screen, pumphead.

Other than the green intake and spray bar, I like what I'm seeing. Especially like the clear cannister body. I'm glad I went with them for my 75G. Good recommendation.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

hose91 said:


> I just got two in the mail, and have one opened on my desk to put together. It comes with the lattice screens (two), a big bag of mech ceramic rings, a big bag of the bio substrat pro. a blue coarse pad, a carbon pad and white fine filter pad. Also a spray bar but not a duckbill return. (plus all the other tubing and valves, etc).
> 
> I saw the post be Dee on another forum that was very thorough about how to take apart and clean the 2217. Thanks for that! I don't have any real experience on the filter media order but I think I'm going to put the blue coarse and white fine under my substrat pro, and a bag of purigen at the top, beneath the top lattice screen. So (bottom up): Screen, Mech Rings, Blue Coarse, White Fine, Substrat, purigen in bag, top screen, pumphead.
> 
> Other than the green intake and spray bar, I like what I'm seeing. Especially like the clear cannister body. I'm glad I went with them for my 75G. Good recommendation.


If you use the white pad you will be having to service the filter more frequently, but that's going to be the case anyways if you use purigen. Using the polishing pad before the biomedia is a good idea. Watch this video:






It explains how to properly set a canister up (doing coarse and fine mech filtration before bio). You're on the right track.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

laurie, yes that is the correct order for the Classic series filters.

hose91, thanks for the nod regarding my method of cleaning the Classic series filters. That method works just fine for me and I've never had any problems doing it this way.

I find that the fine white pad for the Classic series filters is usually able to be rinsed gently and reused but it is the only pad that needs regular replacement. I've never had it get seriously clogged.


----------



## laurie9973 (Mar 28, 2014)

OK Great! Dee, I think I was your post I saw with the filter media order. So if I want to also add the Purigen, is there a certain brand that everyone recommends? Love this group and all the great advice!!


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Purigen is made by Seachem. As far as I know they're the only one making this type of product.


----------



## pablo111 (Dec 10, 2013)

Definitely use the purigen. Reduces nitrates. I need to get some.
You will likely need a media bag or 2 to hold it (Seachem "The Bag" would work). Make sure there is no water bypassing the purigen for best results.


----------

